# Hitting St. Andrews Bay Pass next week



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm planning to fish the jetties at the St Andrews State Park next week. Going to time it for outgoing tide. From what I've read on here this is the best time to fish the pass. Any of you plan to be out there any next week?

My plan is to catch/purchase some bait fish and either fish them under a popping cork, free line them, or sink them to the bottom...sound like a good plan?...I'm open to adjustments.

Is it reasonable to expect to throw a cast net from the jetties?

Thanks,
SD


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You can catch fish at at Andrews jetties all day long. If the tide is moving it will be better. You can throw a net there, if you want to loose it. Walk to the kiddy pool side and get you some pin fish with your net or use a sabiki in the pass to get live ly and cigar minnows. Fish a love bait on top and you will catch kings and God knows what else. If you fish the bottom take a good bit of tackle cause you are gonna loose it. Great fishing over there! Tight lines good luck!


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Baker8425, thanks for the input. I've got 20 lb Seaguar Blue Label for leader line, should I consider a steel leader...for the kings? If so, how much will the steel leader effect catching other fish (assuming the steel leader is much more visible to fish)?

Thanks,
SD


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

If fishing for Kings, you will greatly increase your chances of landing one while using a steel leader.


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers, yes, that's definitely helpful. I'll pick up some leaders for sure...I don't want to be loosing any fish if I can do something to prevent it. Hopefully I have plenty of pictures to share...I'll post a report regardless though!

I meant to ask this with the leader question...from my understanding a No.2 (or 4)treble hook is the "go to" for mack's. Is this ideal for any other fish that may hit live bait (blues, ladyfish, trout, etc..) or should I go with a single hook if I want to catch anything and everything?

Ultimately, I guess the bigger question is what's the best all around hook when fishing live bait if one wants to catch whatever hits the bait while shore fishing (assuming one isn't targeting sharks)?

Thanks for the input,
SD


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Surf Dreaming said:


> badonskybuccaneers, yes, that's definitely helpful. I'll pick up some leaders for sure...I don't want to be loosing any fish if I can do something to prevent it. Hopefully I have plenty of pictures to share...I'll post a report regardless though!
> 
> I meant to ask this with the leader question...from my understanding a No.2 (or 4)treble hook is the "go to" for mack's. Is this ideal for any other fish that may hit live bait (blues, ladyfish, trout, etc..) or should I go with a single hook if I want to catch anything and everything?
> 
> ...


We typically use a king rig with a stinger hook for our king rigs. They are available premade at your local tackle shops.

Good luck!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Badonsky nailed it. Definitely want wire for the kings. I tie my own with 36 lb single strand, I use a circle hook up front with a #4 treble for the stinger. Don't be opposed to walking inside the bay north of the kiddy pool and fishing deep water point. It's about 60' right there and you can catch all kind of stuff on the bottom there. Good luck. Have fun man


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the great tips badonsky and Baker8425! I'll try to report early next week.

SD


----------

